# hyria



## jaeddie (Oct 3, 2005)

looking for any photos or information on shell tanker hyria


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome jaeddie to the site, goto http://www.helderline.nl
Built 1954 scrapped 1975 19112 tons.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Found this piccie,don't know who/what/where on sources info;


----------



## Dave Hone (Sep 6, 2005)

As stated previously you can find pic on helderline site. I was in the Hyria from 12 Sept 1967 until 9 March 1968. We joined in Singapore, taking over from a Chinese crew, and paid off in drydock at Yokohama. The Hyria was different in that she had two LPG tanks on the foredeck. When I was in her all we did was sail between Singapore-Saigon (Nahbe) and Singapore-Hong Kong.we were in Nahbe when the tet offensive started and was stuck up the river for about a week or so. She was a happy ship and I've fond memories of her.


----------

